# What happened to forum member Gene Pool?



## Zedcars (Dec 18, 2022)

He/she was incredibly knowledgeable about orchestration, instrumentation, composition techniques and part-writing. Last post was from November 2021. Just wondering if anyone knows what happened? Are they ok?


----------



## PeterN (Dec 18, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> He/she was incredibly knowledgeable about orchestration, instrumentation, composition techniques and part-writing. Last post was from November 2021. Just wondering if anyone knows what happened? Are they ok?


Probably temporarily banned, and then he has the basic dignity, to not beg and whine for a ban to end. Most dont have that dignity. Gene Pool was a personality, and that would suit the character.


----------



## Snarf (Dec 18, 2022)

1. I think Gene Pool may have been (temporarily?) banned last year.

2. I suspect Gene Pool/Paul Poole/whatever their real name is has since then re-joined the forum under a new nickname. 🤔


----------



## ptram (Dec 18, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> He/she was incredibly knowledgeable about orchestration, instrumentation, composition techniques and part-writing.


As far as I remember, he clashed in the forum because someone considered him too much knowledgeable.

Paolo


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 18, 2022)

ptram said:


> As far as I remember, he clashed in the forum because someone considered him *too much knowledgeable*.
> 
> Paolo


OK, sounds legit.

I very much doubt that was the case and somewhat more about the attitude that came with it.


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 18, 2022)

Snarf said:


> 1. I think Gene Pool may have been (temporarily?) banned last year.
> 
> 2. I suspect Gene Pool/Paul Poole/whatever their real name is has since then re-joined the forum under a new nickname. 🤔


Funny that you should mention that. Posts are like fingerprints.
It would take extraordinary acting powers for a great writer to suddenly be a sloppy one, or for a person to affect an entirely new disposition and knowledge base. 

Say, haven't heard from Sears Poncho either...


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 18, 2022)

Stringtree said:


> Funny that you should mention that. Posts are like fingerprints.


Sometimes people make sockpuppets to let out their inner demons.

However, though I did think it for a while because of the way they formatted their early posts, I came to the conclusion Gene probably wasn't a regular giving a harsher alter ego a go. I think they may simply have got bored of posting here (assuming it wasn't the result of a perma-ban).


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 18, 2022)

Wasn't he mostly active in the Politics section? Maybe he got tired of it.


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 18, 2022)

Rory was also spirited. March of '21, then vapor.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 18, 2022)

Rory was furiously mad at me once because I talked to someone on here who he figured needed to be canceled. Friendly chap that one 😂


----------



## Markrs (Dec 18, 2022)

We should in an "In Memoriam" thread for those that are no longer with us on VI-C. Departed due to being banned, fighting GAS, no longer posting or just moved on....


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 18, 2022)

I seem to recall him getting banned with a bunch of others for spreading COVID/vax misinformation.


----------



## ka00 (Dec 18, 2022)

What happened to JimmyHellfire?


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 18, 2022)

Markrs said:


> We should in an "In Memoriam" thread for those that are no longer with us on VI-C. Departed due to being banned, fighting GAS, no longer posting or just moved on....


Some of the awards shows have "Those We Lost in [whatever year]," which typically generate howls of protest because the list omitted someone's fave

Those who remain will have to keep calm and carry on regardless
(Haven't seen Tatiana in a while. . .  . . . maybe she'll come back around to wish us a happy 2023)


----------



## ka00 (Dec 18, 2022)

Stringtree said:


> Say, haven't heard from Sears Poncho either...


He announced his last post, and the reason why he left here. Too bad, he shared a lot of good info while he was with us:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/this-is-why-i-abandoned-sib.94202/post-4574009


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 18, 2022)

We also have Stephen Limbaugh MIA. Also the person who happened to trigger Rory IIRC


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> We also have Stephen Limbaugh MIA.


A real shame, that guy has serious chops.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 18, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> A real shame, that guy has serious chops.


Yes. He also did some really good demos for VSL.


----------



## Rob (Dec 18, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> A real shame, that guy has serious chops.


yes, and very unassuming


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 18, 2022)

Rob said:


> yes, and very unassuming


I was a particular fan of all the threads he started containing his own name. (But seriously, I liked him!)


----------



## Rob (Dec 18, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I was a particular fan of all the threads he started containing his own name. (But seriously, I liked him!)


yes I did enjoy that too... but he really was over the top


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 18, 2022)

Rob said:


> yes I did enjoy that too... but he really was over the top


I mean, no more so than other accounts I can think of who are still here. Do we know if we was banned? Shame if so.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 18, 2022)

@AlexanderSchiborr gone too


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 18, 2022)

but.. i am still here  
but seriously.. (kind of)
Shall we focus on those who are here (still)?
Maybe not popular, but i think you should realise who IS part of the community, and embrace those people more than those who are not part anymore.
_i am refering to those alive still ofcourse. If someone died, and because of that isn't active anymore, it's a different situation all together._


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Dec 18, 2022)

So, whatever happened to @chillbot?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 18, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> So, whatever happened to @chillbot?


I’m tempted to give that post a sour smiley!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> We also have Stephen Limbaugh MIA.


Lol, is that clown no longer on this board? He was the only one who made it on my ignore list since I'm participating in this forum.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 18, 2022)

I haven't been triggered in so long. Missing it.🎄


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 18, 2022)

Whatever happened to @doctoremmet ? He's been missing since lunchtime. :::::runs and hides::::::


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Dec 18, 2022)

Polkasound said:


> Whatever happened to @doctoremmet ? He's been missing since lunchtime. :::::runs and hides::::::


Things seemed so quiet on another forum that I thought I should check the news to see if there was some global crisis -- but maybe the quietude had something to do with the World Cup final between France and Argentina.


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Dec 18, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I’m tempted to give that post a sour smiley!


OK, but I don't know how to interpret that.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 18, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> OK, but I don't know how to interpret that.


Ah sorry, I wondered if I should have explained it a little.

Unless I mistake chillbot for someone else, he was the one who put a sour smiley on so many posts, usually in strange ways where it was unclear, at least to me, why the post in question was deserving getting a sour smiley from him 

So with my own “5 year old’s“ sense of humor I thought I’d write that your post deserved a sour smiley


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Dec 18, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Ah sorry, I wondered if I should have explained it a little.
> 
> Unless I mistake chillbot for someone else, he was the one who put a sour smiley on so many posts, usually in strange ways where it was unclear, at least to me, why the post in question was deserving getting a sour smiley from him
> 
> So with my own “5 year old’s“ sense of humor I thought I’d write that your post deserved a sour smiley


Thank you, and now it seems your other post was a perfectly ambiguous response.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 18, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> Thank you, and now it seems your other post was a perfectly ambiguous response.


Haha!


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Dec 18, 2022)

I hope @chimuelo is okay.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 18, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Ah sorry, I wondered if I should have explained it a little.
> 
> Unless I mistake chillbot for someone else, he was the one who put a sour smiley on so many posts, usually in strange ways where it was unclear, at least to me, why the post in question was deserving getting a sour smiley from him
> 
> So with my own “5 year old’s“ sense of humor I thought I’d write that your post deserved a sour smiley


He explained that the reactions have points tied into them and the sad face contributed zero points, which is why he uses it.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 18, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> I hope @chimuelo is okay.


I spoke to Chim about a year ago via private chat. He was doing well. He's a great guy. I don't want to speak for him but I think he was feeling bad about certain topics that kept coming up. I understand. Who wants to come onto a forum or Facebook to get assaulted with by unfavorable opinions about your opinions. It's a real problem and not limited to this forum but seems to be the latest trend akin to a social media STD. Every engagement carries a risk of getting infected with some thought you don't want or didn't ask for.

I do miss him because I honestly have rarely met anybody who went out of his way more than he does to help others. I've never met him in person but as far as a virtual relationship can go I considered him a true friend.

These other's though like Gene Pool. I never once had any bad interaction with him and considered him knowledgeable to a certain degree. Sear Poncho, he seemed cool too but I can understand. I take long breaks from VI control when things get busy and topics get heated. But they always cool down.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Dec 18, 2022)

@R.G. is the new GeneP as his/her posts are always excellent...or are they one and the same?


----------



## gst98 (Dec 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Rory was furiously mad at me once because I talked to someone on here who he figured needed to be canceled. Friendly chap that one 😂


Lol didn’t he actually get banned by Mike? I think it was for saying he was going to sue multiple members in a thread or something like that…


----------



## ptram (Dec 18, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


>


Funny. His grand-grandfather lived some hundred meters away from my home. And I can't play football!

Paolo


----------



## José Herring (Dec 18, 2022)

ptram said:


> Funny. His grand-grandfather lived some hundred meters away from my home. And I can't play football!
> 
> Paolo


I think you meant to say "soccer".


----------



## ptram (Dec 18, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I think you meant to say "soccer".


I was just trying to create discord!

Paolo


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 18, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> I hope things are OK with @Mike Greene -- not to kowtow or lick the lion's face -- but it just seems like the moderation team has used a lighter touch in recent months, and I hope no horrible real-life events were involved in that.


Don't worry, they seem to be fine!






Pacific strings question


If this is such a nervous topic, can you really delete it? Well, history would indicate ... yes! ;) I really hope you won’t delete this thread as I came in here as a tester with actual relevant info. Great! Then post it. Reread my post. I like to consider myself a decent enough writer that...




vi-control.net


----------



## 3DC (Dec 18, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> He was the only one who made it on my ignore list since I'm participating in this forum.


I don't have anybody on ignore list. 

To me all musicians on this forum are very peculiar people. Some are are real pain sometimes - me included  , some are full of themself, some plain wrong for anything outside music world....but...

...still great people IMHO especially those who help and contribute valuable information to wannabe musicians like me. 

My point is that people who make music are special....some are more "special" then others I guess.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 18, 2022)

3DC said:


> I don't have anybody on ignore list.


Me either. I've never put anyone on an ignore list. I've never understood why people can get so touchy about posts that are so easy to simply scroll past and not read...

...If you rang my doorbell or phoned me to say a bunch of things I didn't want to hear, that could become a problem, but a forum post on the internet doesn't compel engagement on any level unless we choose to engage.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 19, 2022)

3DC said:


> I don't have anybody on ignore list.


With only one on mine we are not so different 

An important thing in life is being respectful. And respect includes self-respect.

After I pointed out a weak point in a product he endorsed, he started insulting and harassing me.
And since nothing of his half baked half knowledge that he used to contribute on this board was of any interest for me anyways, it was an easy decision to block that dispensable subject.

(BTW, VSL didn't see a problem in his misbehavior, so they're on my NOT_TO_BUY_FROM list since then. After being a loyal customer for around 20 years, that was a less easy decision. But that's free market.  )


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 19, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Lol didn’t he actually get banned by Mike? I think it was for saying he was going to sue multiple members in a thread or something like that…


I think he was. Btw, the person he demanded I’d ignore was Stephen Limbaugh haha. Who decided to leave himself and deleted hundreds of his messages before doing so, some time after he got in heated discussions with some of us (including myself) about Synchron Woodwinds. He was of the opinion we were all using it wrong and any criticism was also wrong  and I feel he couldn’t bear being on a forum with so many nitwits anymore.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> ,,, and I feel he couldn’t bear being on a forum with so many nitwits anymore.


Maybe he thought we wuz too low in the Gene Pool? 
On that note, I'm out with profound_silence...


----------



## Ben H (Dec 19, 2022)

Ambrose Luxor said:


> So, whatever happened to @chillbot?


I think it/he? was replaced with a @KILLbot


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 19, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I seem to recall him getting banned with a bunch of others for spreading COVID/vax misinformation.


Or maybe it was the racist dog whistle stuff that did it. Stuff like calling rap music the soundtrack of urban warfare.


----------

